

Show HN: My one week project, Comics Headquarters. What do you guys think? - felipellrocha
http://comics-headquarters.com/

======
felipellrocha
If you know anyone interested in writing or drawing for comics, let me know at
felipellrocha (at) gmail (dot) com. :)

